# great qualityCoffee beans : Arabica, robusta and civeto for exporting from Indonesia



## asiapacificcoffee (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi

I'm Abhilash Vijayan (Abhi), the Marketing Director for ASIA PACIFIC COFFEE, Indonesia and USA. We specialize in exporting green coffee beans(especially *arabica, robusta and Civeto coffee*) to over 30 counties and would love to do business with anyone interested.

We are a members of the Specialty Coffee Association of Indonesia (SCAI), Specialty Coffee Association of America (SCAA), Specialty Coffee Association of Japan (SCAJ), and Specialty Coffee Association of Europe (SCAE).

To guarantee the quality of our products, Asia Pacific Coffee holds a certificate of Majelis Ulama Indonesia (MUI) from Department of Religion Indonesia, and health certificate from Health Department of Indonesia, as well as the Certificate of Analysis Sucofindo make our products no doubt are the best products.

Please do get back to me if your company is interested, and i will email you more details about the product, sample etc.

Good day to you all

Regards

Abhilash Vijayan


----------

